
Navy withholding data on UFO sightings, congressman says - collinmanderson
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/06/navy-withholding-ufo-sightings-1698396
======
collinmanderson
Found this via "The Villager and the F-18" article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23006595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23006595)

